# Quitting smoking



## leftyguitarjoe (May 18, 2009)

anyone here done it?

tips please!!!

I hate smoking. I hate it more than most things on this earth.

but I cant stop doing it


----------



## Bound (May 18, 2009)

I'm going on 3months right now. I've just weened myself off nico-gum.

Honestly you can say you want to do it and have all the support in the world, but you're going to 'try' a crap ton of times and you're going to go right back. 

One of these times you're just going to be ready and it'll be like a switch went off in your head and you're just ready to do it.

The gum really helped me break the physical from the chemical addiction.

The first two weeks really suck ass, but it's smooth sailing after that.

I really love smoking, and can never go back not even once ever cause I'm a for real hardcore Dennis Leary level smoker.. I still like the smell of it, but no longer have the will (or the bank account @ 8 bucks a pack)to smoke.

The only time I miss it is with my morning coffee and surprisingly not every morning now. Other than that I don't even think about it.

If you don't make it, just keep trying. I guess most of us quitters usually try a shit ton of times before it actually happens.

Good luck man, it really sucks but it's way healthier to be quit!


----------



## Flax6177 (May 18, 2009)

In my opinion it just depends on how strong your individual will, discipline, and perseverance is. It's always easier when you have some sort of support group as well (friends, family). Goodluck


----------



## jymellis (May 18, 2009)

i quit smoking ciggs and pot the same day. i smoked both every day fpr about 15 years. i just quit like i started, no gum, no patches. just put it down as fast as i picked it up. going on 3 months now. im saving alot of money and i can smell things ALOT better, and food tastes alot better also. not to mention i dont get out of breath nearly as easy. if yopu really want to quit you can.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 18, 2009)

Cigs are the biggie for me. I only touch pot maybe once a month.

My futile attempts at quitting smoking end up giving me a strange "week-on, week-off" smoking schedule.

I might go for the gum. I'll try anything to stop now.


----------



## Bound (May 18, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Cigs are the biggie for me. I only touch pot maybe once a month.
> 
> My futile attempts at quitting smoking end up giving me a strange "week-on, week-off" smoking schedule.
> 
> I might go for the gum. I'll try anything to stop now.



The gum really helped me. I smoked a pack a day since I was 15. I mean I was pretty addicted and I don't think I could've summoned the will to quit cold turkey on my own.

And I'm not saying the gum is some miracle potion. It definitely helped me out. It'll really just take the edge off but the first couple of weeks but you're really going to have to summon the will up and keep on pushing. You may try a couple of more times, but if you're actively trying to stop this hard, you'll do it.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 18, 2009)

Good luck, man. I know how you feel. Just watch out for the dreaded smoker's cough. It gets terrible after a week of stopping.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 18, 2009)

There are a lot of ways that you can stop smoking.

You can try the cold turkey thing which I am sure would suck.

You can go for the gum which works for a lot of people. 

Or you can talk to your doctor and try chantix or wellbutrin if the gum doesn't work out.

Whatever you decide I wish you the best of luck.  It is a hard thing to do I am sure but having support helps and when you kick for good I am sure you will feel better.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 19, 2009)

I went cold turkey and to be honest, it was hard....very hard. Of course, you can use patches/inhalators/gum etc (whatever works for you) but in either case, a couple of tips that I found really helped me:

1) Orange Juice/fresh fruit. Vitamin C absorbtion is actually diminished by nicotine so getting not only your daily requirement of vitamins but starting to eat more heathily was a great mental help for me to stay off the ciggies.

2) Try and avoid those situations where you would normally light up. For some people its after a meal, or with a coffee, or after a beer - whatever the scenario was try and avoid it. 

3) Get some excercise and give your mind something to focus on aside from the craving. Heck, one of the best things in the world for me was keeping my hands busy so I never got bored enough to light a ciggie for something to do - you could *gasp* play guitar more as well 

Good Luck regardless - I'm sure you'll feel better soon and thats enough reason to quite successfully for many people.


----------



## Haunted (May 19, 2009)

I stopped smoking for a year and a half when my friend bought me this book on my birthday
Allen Carr's Easyway to Stop Smoking > Home 
anyway, there was no struggle involved and i didn't desire It after I finished the book 
It was like I've never smoked before
But sadly, after so long being cigarette free I was weak and life was shitty and I went back and no longer have the book in my possesion
I should buy it again


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 19, 2009)

i find the easiest way to do it (i've quit several times so i guess you can say i never officially quit ) is to find ways to keep busy. smoking seems to be more habit than addiction as people claim. to me it's more like biting your nails. i look at addictions to be more like crack or heroine where your body is literally depending on it. but with smoking, if you can find something to keep you occupied so that you're not thinking about it, it tends to be fairly easy. the first week or two is just gonna suck, though.


----------



## Harry (May 20, 2009)

For me, I stumbled a few times when trying to quit, like many people did.
For me, it was January this year when one day I said "Fuck this, I'm not spending a cent on alcohol, weed or cigs anymore".
It wasn't totally easy, mind you, me having been a daily smoker.

But what you do is focus non stop on every single positive point of buying and being addicted to cigs.
Thinking strategies like "well, a packet of cigarettes is 8-10 bucks, that is money otherwise spent on new guitar gear"
"How long does a cigarette last? About 10 minutes. How long does a piece of guitar gear last? A fuck of a lot longer".
The average daily smoker probably spends as much on cigarettes per year as the cost of a pretty nice guitar. Just imagine an extra guitar a year instead of smoking
Just stuff like that motivated me to stop buying cigarettes completely.
Start an exercise regime as soon as you quit smoking.
That helped me immensely on the road to quitting too.

To this day, I still smoke occasionally. Last time was maybe, 4 weeks ago now.
But the difference between now and then, is that the addiction is gone and if you maintain a good measure of self control, you can smoke a cigarette now and then purely for the enjoyment and you no longer have to be bound to an addiction.
So in the even you do smoke a while after you quit, don't kick yourself hard about it, because if it's just one now and then, there is no real problems.
Obviously for different individuals though this can lead to a sort of slippery slope were you begin to smoke more often, but chances are if you're not buying them anymore and not hanging out with other smokers regularly, you may be able to still smoke socially with no problems of getting addicted again.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 22, 2009)

Ive quit for about 2 months now, i unfortunately started again in september after quitting for 6 months prior. 

Both times i managed it cold turkey, but it is seriously hard, there's no real easy way to go about it, it's just a case of doing it really. People get over it in different ways, for some the patches/gum work, but they proved more expensive than the cigs and just werent working for me.

The hardest part for me was the need to use my fingers, then i found that drawing and playing guitar all remedied that very quickly. I still smoke the odd bit of weed but that is entirely in moderation, i've only done it a couple of times since quitting.


----------



## imjames407 (May 22, 2009)

_I think it all depend on your Self control.I was smoking _from past 6 years but presently i quitted it from past 3 months.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 25, 2009)

I guess there are just some people more suscetible to nicotine addiction than others. I don't think it's a mere force of will thing.

In any case, good luck, dude. Smoking sucks.


----------



## Joose (May 29, 2009)

I need to quit, but I don't want to quit. Makes it pretty difficult.

I know I need to, because I smoke WAY too much, I always feel sick (although I do have terrible allergies, and live in north Florida), and all that usual shit.

But I thoroughly enjoy it... I quit for a couple months, no products. Didn't even crave to be honest. But one day I just randomly grabbed a cig out of a new pack I bought right before I quit... and boom, here I am 6 months later, back to a pack or 2 a day. And I love every single one I smoke. It sucks!


----------



## ktulu909 (Jun 12, 2009)

Im going on 10 hours.I want to kill people.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 12, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Cigs are the biggie for me. I only touch pot maybe once a month.
> 
> My futile attempts at quitting smoking end up giving me a strange "week-on, week-off" smoking schedule.
> 
> I might go for the gum. I'll try anything to stop now.


I don't know if your a Christian our not. But I'll pray for you.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jun 12, 2009)

Quitting is easy if you truly want to quit. Otherwise, you're probably going to have a really tough time. I smoked for 10 years (at least 3 packs a day for the last couple of those years) and I quit cold turkey. Try eating sunflower seeds. That helped me when I first quit.


----------



## techjsteele (Jun 12, 2009)

When I quit smoking back in 2006, I used the Nicoderm patch for about a week and a half. Then I stopped using the patch and roughed it for about 3 days. After that, I was good to go. The main thing that kept me from smoking was the fact that I truly wanted to quit. Even when I had a drink or 10 in the months to come, I didn't slip up. 

The key is to truly want to quit, and find something, like the patch, to help change your routine (like smoking after every meal, when you wake up, before you go to bed, etc). IMO the patch, gum, etc, is an effective tool to help break the hand to mouth habit. The rest is willpower. Good Luck!


----------



## Aaron (Jun 13, 2009)

for me, cigarettes started making me feel very nauseated sense i was an alcoholic and was hung over every morning the nicotine would make me sick, now every time i think of them i get that feeling and that's how i quit, i do have an occasional smoke if im having a drink or fishing.


----------

